# Where to purchase colorants?



## poochsmooch (May 21, 2015)

I'm not sure where exactly I can buy my colorants from online. I use a lot of lake dyes, but i'm open to trying some other types of colorants if someone has links? It would be appreciated.

The one I have now is one I buy locally and I don't much care for how much I have to add to get any color in my products.


----------



## dneruck (May 21, 2015)

You can get mica, oxides and neons from the following places: Nurture soap supplies, Mad Oils, BeScented, New York Soap Making Supplies, Brambleberry. You should be able to find some natural colorants as well.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 21, 2015)

I like Nurture Soap Supplies, Brambleberry and TKB Trading. They have pics of the colors in CP soap, which is a must IMO.


----------

